# Oncidium cheirophorum



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 27, 2019)

It's mounted on cork, then I set the cork down into a plastic pot and loosely laid down some dead sphag. Watered twice a week and misted when dry. Grown bright. This blooms 2 - 3 times a year, but the winter blooming is always the most profuse. It's been in bud for ages (spikes take months to develop) and the flowers have been opening since December.

The scent is pretty strong and variable. It's hard to describe, but I like it. It's weird in the way that a lot of Oncidium alliance species are.

This is one of the parents of the famous hybrid Oncidium Twinkle.












Full Album


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2019)

What a wonderful winter surprise. That yellow dazzles.


----------



## troy (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm definetly not an oncidium guy but I like this one, it looks very floriferous


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 29, 2019)

I love it!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 30, 2019)

great display


----------



## chris20 (Jan 30, 2019)

Awesome.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Does it smell like eggnog?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 31, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing. Does it smell like eggnog?



Not to me, but the sense of smell is very subjective, so I could see some folks describing it that way.

Also, weird as it sounds, the scent takes on a much sweeter and more floral characteristic when it's grown in natural sunlight (or maybe it's just when it is outdoors in fresh air). When it has bloomed during warmer weather, I've had it outdoors and it's much more pleasant then.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 1, 2019)

It’s outstanding!


----------

